# PCGH-High-End-PC GTX660Ti-Edition V2, welchen Arbeitsspeicher?



## Czmartin (26. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

habe den PCGH-High-End-PC GTX660Ti-Edition V2 Version Februar 2013 und es geht um den Arbeitsspeicher. 
Verbaut ist 2x 4 GB Corsair DDR3-1600 MHz, CMX8GX3M2A1600C9 dieser benötig lt. ALTERNATE 1,65V lt. Dr. Hardware hat er aber 1,5V jetzt drauf. Ich wollte mir jetzt einen 16 GB Arbeitsspeicher zulegen (für diesen aus dem PCGH-PC habe ich anderweitig Verwendung).

Laut Mainboardhersteller (MSI Z77A-G41) wird aber max. 1333 unterstützt, jetz bin ich ganz durcheinander...

Heißt das, dass der jetzt verbaute Speicher nicht stimmig mit dem Mainboard ist und welchen soll ich jetzt für die Aufrüstung nehmen? 1333 bzw. 1600 und 1,5V oder doch 1,65V

Danke, 
Gruß Martin


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Juni 2013)

Klar läuft auf dem Board auch DDR3 16oo ( wahrscheinlich ist das Bios / UEFi einfach nicht richtig konfiguriert ), und von dem XMS 3 gibt es in der Tat Modelle mit 1,5V sowie 1,65V. Falls der zb mit 1333MHz läuft kann es durchaus sein das er mit 1,5V läuft,. Diese RAM Takte werden unterstützt: 1066/1333/1600/1866(OC)/2133(OC), 2200*/2400*/2667*/2800*MHz(OC, 22nm CPU required). Diesen RAM könntest du nehmen


----------



## PL4NBT3CH (27. Juni 2013)

Falls du mit dem PC nur zockst, reichen 8GB völlig aus


----------



## Czmartin (27. Juni 2013)

Ich habe mal ein Foto gemacht, auf dem Riegel stehen auch 1,65V. Auch wegen der Bauhöhe habe ich Bedenken, bis zum Lüfter sind kaum 1,0cm Abstand. Habe diese RAM mit geringer Bauhöhe gefunden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Juni 2013)

Die Vengeance könntest du auch nehmen. Ich selber habe auch die XMS 3 aber mit 1,5V auch bei 1600MHz


----------



## Czmartin (27. Juni 2013)

alles klar, vielen Dank!


----------

